# 14' Lund makeover.



## IAHunter11 (May 26, 2014)

Hello! I am new here but have been getting some good ideas for a Lund boat I recently picked up. She is a project but got cheap enough I felt I couldn't pass it up. Here are a few pics.[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401131821279.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401131850839.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401131871403.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401131987324.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## IAHunter11 (May 26, 2014)

Here is a pic of what I would like the layout to be when I'm finished. I dont want to have any wood in this boat. I'm planning to do everything in aluminum.[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401132100418.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401132115406.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401132129999.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401132147464.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## IAHunter11 (May 26, 2014)

Current progress. Removing xmas tree camo. [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401132345664.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## rscottp (May 26, 2014)

Nice Lund, looks like an old 14S model. Check out the current Lund Fury layout, very similar to what you're going for.


----------



## IAHunter11 (May 26, 2014)

Yes it is. That's what I will be trying to make it look like


----------



## rscottp (May 26, 2014)

My buddy has a 2010 14' Fury, he loves it.


----------



## IAHunter11 (May 26, 2014)

Is this boat I have the same size as a fury or are they bigger? It is a 14s


----------



## rscottp (May 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353683#p353683 said:


> IAHunter11 » 26 May 2014, 20:25[/url]"]Is this boat I have the same size as a fury or are they bigger? It is a 14s


They are both 14' but the Fury is wider in the beam I think. If you go to Lund's website they have a catalog archive and you can find the specs for your boat. I think the beam on yours is 65" or so and the Fury is 72-3".


----------



## IAHunter11 (May 26, 2014)

Hmmmm I think I'm going to have to make side boxes a little smaller then. I was just out looking at it and trying to figure how to do it. I thought about covering the very back or should I leave it open? Any thoughts?


----------



## IAHunter11 (May 27, 2014)

Starting on floor and frame work today. [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401212721713.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## rscottp (May 27, 2014)

Looks good, post lots of pictures! Looked at Fury specs 14'9" long and 69.5" wide, only 4.5" wider than yours. I wouldn't worry too much about the width of your storage boxes.


----------



## IAHunter11 (May 27, 2014)

Got started on side boxes. I decided to make one shorter to make sure I had enough room in the back of the boat.[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401229058082.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jun 2, 2014)

I didnt get near as much time this weekend to work on boat as I had hoped. But I did get a few more pieces of aluminum in. I got side boxes fastened to side walls. I got some sanding done. Outside is just about ready for paint. [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401737836820.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401737850904.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## GoneFishin34 (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks great so far! Looks like you might be here in IA, too? Are you getting your aluminum from a scrap yard or somewhere else? I want to do the same with mine but found it's expensive to purchase the aluminum at the box stores..

Keep up the great work!


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes box store price is double. I get my aluminum from storm steel in cedar rapids. Thank you it's coming along.


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jun 8, 2014)

Got a little time to work on boat today. Got it cleaned for first color.[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1402276839158.jpg[/attachment] 

Primed for first color.[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1402276887103.jpg[/attachment]

First color sprayed. [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1402276915890.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1402276926756.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## Begeti (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks good! What part of Iowa are you plan fishing in?


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jun 24, 2014)

I usually fish MacBride


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jun 24, 2014)

I got a little more color on today. It was supposed to be gray and charcoal gray but looks a little more black. Oh well looks better than when I started.[attachment=-1]20140624_133417.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]20140624_133406.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## Kismet (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice work; worthy goal.

Have fun, be safe, and I hate you for having sand-blasting equipment at hand.


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you. No reason to hate. All the work was done by hand and elbow grease. No sand blasting involved. ;-)


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jun 30, 2014)

I got aluminum sheet cut for my floor. Started putting in foam. It's kind of a pain doing the foam on end instead of flat but I think it will be worth it. I think the foam all the way to bottom of aluminum sheet will help a lot with support.


----------



## GoneFishin34 (Jun 30, 2014)

Making progress! Looks really nice!


----------



## rscottp (Jun 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357752#p357752 said:


> IAHunter11 » 30 Jun 2014, 14:45[/url]"]I got aluminum sheet cut for my floor. Started putting in foam. It's kind of a pain doing the foam on end instead of flat but I think it will be worth it. I think the foam all the way to bottom of aluminum sheet will help a lot with support.


Make sure you leave enough room for water to drain.


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jun 30, 2014)

There should be room for water to drain. I hope. Should I cut a chunk from middle foam section? back of boat is still open.


----------



## rscottp (Jun 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357784#p357784 said:


> IAHunter11 » 30 Jun 2014, 18:35[/url]"]There should be room for water to drain. I hope. Should I cut a chunk from middle foam section? back of boat is still open.


If it was me I would probably cut a little triangle out of the center of each piece of foam to make sure the water can easily drain. Kind of a pain but it will never be easier than it is now. Foam will still give plenty of support for your floor.


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jun 30, 2014)

Grrrrrrr why didn't I think of that before! !!


----------



## rscottp (Jun 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357819#p357819 said:


> IAHunter11 » 30 Jun 2014, 22:51[/url]"]Grrrrrrr why didn't I think of that before! !!


The framing looks good, progress!


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jul 1, 2014)

It's getting there slowly I should have put it in garage rain is killing progress. Thanks


----------



## Kismet (Jul 1, 2014)

Yup. This summer in the upper mid-west, the weather has been down-right rowdy.

Still a very nice job.

Cutting the triangle seems like the smartest way. Only idea I came up with probably wouldn't work.

No blaster? Well, then, I don't hate you. Nice job, done the hard way.


----------



## mgros483 (Jul 1, 2014)

Definitely not boat fixin' weather. I'm getting awfully sick of this too!


----------



## BayouSerpent (Jul 1, 2014)

Its looking great! Very nice job on the paint process. Look very smooth and no imperfections, I hope I can get mine half as good as yours one day. 

Great use of foam too, never know when your going to need it, in doubt use more in my book. 

Just like riding a motorcycle, its not if you are going to lay the bike down but when...

Enjoying your build! Thanks


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jul 2, 2014)

Well I cut triangles in all my center pieces of foam today. That was a pain I guess I got most of them pretty snug. But its done and will drain. The paint is actually not all that smooth. In fact it's not even paint. I sprayed the entire boat with tintable raptor liner. It is a truck bed liner that's pretty tough rubber style coating. I have used it before. You adjust your air pressure and can make the texture very minimal. I decided to go that route bc it's tough, waterproof and tintable. I have some vinyl lund graphics stencils I made that I need to spray yet. Raptor liner adheres to itself very well. I'm sure I will get some criticism for using it on a boat but that's what I wanted to go with. Thank you all for the comments. I will post more as my project continues.


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jul 6, 2014)

Floor is finally going in. Cutting all those foam blocks was a pain. I think it should help with flotation. View attachment 1


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jul 6, 2014)

I got floor, back, top rail and graphics sprayed. View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3


----------



## rscottp (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks great! How long til you are back on the water?


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hopefully a week or two and it will be all complete. I need to spray trailer also.


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jul 11, 2014)

I got seat posts in main floor. A few accessories mounted. Now measuring side boxes to shear at work tonight to get them close and jig saw the radius edges. View attachment 1
View attachment 2


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jul 12, 2014)

Got a little work done on side boxes today. View attachment 1
View attachment 2


----------



## fishjunky (Jul 12, 2014)

Sorry if I missed this but, what is the beam? Thanks

Great looking build by the way.


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jul 12, 2014)

65


----------



## IAHunter11 (Jul 17, 2014)

Boat is not done but decided to put it in the water anyway. Everything went pretty good. But had some motor issues that I'm going to have to try and figure out.


----------

